# Uber accident



## bellahug (Oct 10, 2016)

On September 10th I was driving some riders and was in a major accident. No one was hurt thankfully but my car was eventually totalled. I first turned it into my insurance company and I notified Uber. A few days later Uber's Insurance company contacted me and in the mean time my insurance company told me they don't cover my accident because of an exclusion in their policy for ride sharing accidents. But it took them til September 28th to let me know. I had a rental vehicle during that time that my insurance company was paying for and on September 28th they said it would not be covered because of the exclusion. The bill at that time was $549. I contacted Uber's insurance company and asked if they had rental coverage and they said no, Uber did not add that service into the policy. So I had to return the rental and pay out of pocket. It sucked to say the least.

Has anyone else had an accident while driving riders? What was your experience?

Now, I found out on September 27th that my vehicle was totalled. I was hoping that it could be fixed. The airbags had deployed and I found out from several sources that when that happens insurance companies just total the vehicle because of the expense of replacing airbags. So now I am without a car. I have been trying to get one and because I drive for Uber and my paystubs are from Uber no one will sell me a car because I drive for Uber. They say that ride sharing puts too much wear and tear on a car and lots of added mileage so I cannot buy a vehicle, it sucks. I have never had an accident in 40 years of driving, I have never been without a car in 40 years of driving. I looked into the exchange leasing program and it is so controversial and costs so much. 

I even went to JD Byriders who says sells to anyone and they wouldn't do it because I drive for Uber. She even suggested that I go to another place and don't mention that I drive for Uber but unfortunately I don't have any other form of income. What do you suggest I do to get a vehicle other than the leasing program?


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Why isn't the Uber insurance paying for your car? You were on a ride correct?


----------



## bellahug (Oct 10, 2016)

Because my car was totalled, they paid my bank loan but I still owe on it. So I have to find a new car but I am hitting road block after road block.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Bummer. What about the buy here pay here places?


----------



## bellahug (Oct 10, 2016)

I went to one, JD Byrider and they would not give me a loan because I drive for Uber, wear and tear on car they said. They have a 3 year warranty on their vehicle for major breaks like engine and ******. When I talked to the manager she said to not tell another place I drive for Uber but I don't have any income other than Uber so I can't show anybody anything else. Stuck between a rock and a hard place, right!


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

JD Byrider isn't the only buy here pay here place. I would keep looking. Some place will sell you a car.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Looks like your only option is an uber lease until you can put together cash for something else. Sucks


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

If you go with Uber lease then go with the lowest payment option they have. It's a multi tier lease plan based on the type of vehicle. You will also have to show proof or ride share insurance to get the lease.


----------



## bellahug (Oct 10, 2016)

I didn't think of that, my insurance company would probably not cover me if they new I was getting a car lease through Uber. Geez, a new problem!


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Check what companies offer ride share policies in your state and go with one of them. Get the lowest payment option available to you. It's a pain and if your options are limited it will be expensive, but until you can set something else up it's that or don't drive. 

That's the downside of Uber being your job. Over a barrel when things happen.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

There are 4 companies that offer ride share insurance in Pennsylvania that I can find. There may be more though.
Erie, Liberty, Geico and Progressive

Geico seems to be the most flexible option.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I would recommend everyone have there own rideshare insurance rather than trying to do it thru a personal policy for this very reason


----------



## bellahug (Oct 10, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

Why would a dealer not sell you a car? I don't understand what driving for uber has to do with it. If you take out a loan on their car and miss payments, the finance company will repossess. Maybe your credit score is too low and that's the reason you've been rejected?


----------



## bellahug (Oct 10, 2016)

I did go to more than one dealer and the reason they gave me is because I drive for Uber I couldn't get the loan. My credit score is ok. I don't think it should matter as long as I pay on the car. And on my credit it shows that I have always paid on my cars. So i don't get it.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

FrostyAZ said:


> Why would a dealer not sell you a car? I don't understand what driving for uber has to do with it. If you take out a loan on their car and miss payments, the finance company will repossess. Maybe your credit score is too low and that's the reason you've been rejected?


theres places that will not loan money for cars used for commercial purposes, even many banks have that clause


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Just tell them you are self employed. Don't say anything about Uber.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Can you get some other part time or temp job so that you can establish a month or so worth of pay stubs? 
May not be the most glamorous work, but it can be a means to an end.


----------



## bellahug (Oct 10, 2016)

tradedate said:


> Can you get some other part time or temp job so that you can establish a month or so worth of pay stubs?
> May not be the most glamorous work, but it can be a means to an end.


Yes I was thinking that might be one way to do it.


----------



## bellahug (Oct 10, 2016)

zordac said:


> Just tell them you are self employed. Don't say anything about Uber.


If you are self employed you still have to show it somehow.


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

This does not make sense. You are saying no one will sell you a car, because you work for Uber and you would put too much wear and tear on the vehicle??? This is not true. A car dealership is in the business to sell cars and do not care what you do with it after you purchase the vehicle.


----------



## bellahug (Oct 10, 2016)

Then go out and try to buy a car with your Uber pay stubs and then tell me what happens. Has anyone bought a car with just their Uber pay stubs? I would like to know if its just me.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

We sold cars to Uner drivers all the time. In some cases they came back tomboy additional cars. Not a single problem. I refer people to the place my relative currently runs. They sell to Uber drivers all the time. No problem.

Just because you are driving for Uber and buying a car doesn't mean that car is being driven for Uber.


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

Was this a rental through the Uber program that you ended up in an accident with with passengers?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Rent a bus, charge by the hour. Multiple riders can get 1t on it. Instead of Uber Pool or Eats, This would be the Uber Bam Bus. You can beta test this novel idea.


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

Dont tell the bank you drive for Uber, but make sure you add a rideshare insurance once you get a car.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

bellahug said:


> What do you suggest I do to get a vehicle other than the leasing program?


Get a real job. Not even trying to be mean. Some places will give you a loan simply based on credit, others will only give you a loan if you have stable employment.


----------



## ROWLV (Oct 4, 2016)

bellahug said:


> On September 10th I was driving some riders and was in a major accident. No one was hurt thankfully but my car was eventually totalled. I first turned it into my insurance company and I notified Uber. A few days later Uber's Insurance company contacted me and in the mean time my insurance company told me they don't cover my accident because of an exclusion in their policy for ride sharing accidents. But it took them til September 28th to let me know. I had a rental vehicle during that time that my insurance company was paying for and on September 28th they said it would not be covered because of the exclusion. The bill at that time was $549. I contacted Uber's insurance company and asked if they had rental coverage and they said no, Uber did not add that service into the policy. So I had to return the rental and pay out of pocket. It sucked to say the least.
> 
> Has anyone else had an accident while driving riders? What was your experience?
> 
> ...


Well Hyundai is advertising an extra $1,000 dollar discount just because you are an Uber Driver. They have their own finance company as well.
I would also suggest taking all of your insurance papers and your contract to an attorney to be sure you were treated fairly. Good luck.


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

bellahug said:


> Then go out and try to buy a car with your Uber pay stubs and then tell me what happens. Has anyone bought a car with just their Uber pay stubs? I would like to know if its just me.


Sorry, I was confused, because you first stated that no one would sell you a car because as an Uber driver you would put too much wear and tear on it. But, I guess the real reason is because you don't have the necessary income and/or credit to finance a vehicle?

This sucks. I was in a similar predicament earlier this year. But a close family member stepped in. She loaned me the money for a down payment and co-signed on a loan for a new car.

Have you tried asking family or friends for help?

It's hard to do (it was the last resort for me) but it may mean getting behind the wheel again. I hope things work out for you!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

bellahug said:


> Then go out and try to buy a car with your Uber pay stubs and then tell me what happens. Has anyone bought a car with just their Uber pay stubs? I would like to know if its just me.


You're wrong. Any dealer you go to with cash will sell you a car whether you drive for Uber or not. They don't care.

It's not buying the car that's the problem, it's _financing_ it.


----------



## bellahug (Oct 10, 2016)

Has anyone been able to buy a car with just your Uber pay stubs. I am getting messages that are saying that


OneDay said:


> Was this a rental through the Uber program that you ended up in an accident with with passengers?


No, it was my car.


----------



## bellahug (Oct 10, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> You're wrong. Any dealer you go to with cash will sell you a car whether you drive for Uber or not. They don't care.
> 
> It's not buying the car that's the problem, it's _financing_ it.


Yes that is true and I definitely don't have cash to buy a car.


----------



## bellahug (Oct 10, 2016)

ROWLV said:


> Well Hyundai is advertising an extra $1,000 dollar discount just because you are an Uber Driver. They have their own finance company as well.
> I would also suggest taking all of your insurance papers and your contract to an attorney to be sure you were treated fairly. Good luck.


That is also a great idea, going to a place that offers discounts to Uber drivers. That is what I am going to look for. I had not thought of that.


----------



## bellahug (Oct 10, 2016)

robg77 said:


> Sorry, I was confused, because you first stated that no one would sell you a car because as an Uber driver you would put too much wear and tear on it. But, I guess the real reason is because you don't have the necessary income and/or credit to finance a vehicle?
> 
> This sucks. I was in a similar predicament earlier this year. But a close family member stepped in. She loaned me the money for a down payment and co-signed on a loan for a new car.
> 
> ...


This is the thing I have thought of and a friend has offered this but then I am beholden to them but it might be the only way to do it.


----------



## bellahug (Oct 10, 2016)

ROWLV said:


> Well Hyundai is advertising an extra $1,000 dollar discount just because you are an Uber Driver. They have their own finance company as well.
> I would also suggest taking all of your insurance papers and your contract to an attorney to be sure you were treated fairly. Good luck.


Good idea, thanks.


----------



## bellahug (Oct 10, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> We sold cars to Uner drivers all the time. In some cases they came back tomboy additional cars. Not a single problem. I refer people to the place my relative currently runs. They sell to Uber drivers all the time. No problem.
> 
> Just because you are driving for Uber and buying a car doesn't mean that car is being driven for Uber.


Too bad youre in CA, lol


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

ROWLV said:


> Well Hyundai is advertising an extra $1,000 dollar discount just because you are an Uber Driver.


I'm guessing that's for new cars. Is it really a good idea to finance a new car to work on UberX?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

There are manufactureres who has deal with uber , you get upto 5k off from certain manufactureres. Try their financing .


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

tradedate said:


> ... Is it really a good idea to finance a new car to work on UberX?


It seems everyone around here would say no. But my feeling is, if you're buying a car for personal use AND Uber, buy the car you want. Maybe you WANT a new car.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

unPat said:


> There are manufactureres who has deal with uber , you get upto 5k off from certain manufactureres. Try their financing .


Who are these manufacturers? Seems like Hyundai is maybe one -- are there any others?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Toyota, GM , Honda . Write to the manufacturer.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

If the dealers don't know about the deals, they aren't worth investigating.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

bellahug said:


> Too bad youre in CA, lol


 Damn....well..come on out. They will sell yiu a car.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> It seems everyone around here would say no. But my feeling is, if you're buying a car for personal use AND Uber, buy the car you want. Maybe you WANT a new car.


Maybe you do, but it's a terrible business decision in most cases. You'll be upside down on your loan and right back where you started if you get in an accident and Uber only covers the loan (minus $1,000 deductable).


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

It's not a business decision. It's a personal decision, and you won't be able to finance the car on the power of your Uber earnings anyway. You will have to qualify for the loan using other earnings, and if you can afford it based on that, then go for it.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

just go to any dealership and they have more car in the lot than they can sell . You don't need them , they need you . As long as you have 2 recent pay stubs, 1 utility bill and a valid drivers license anyone will give you a car.


----------



## Victour B (Aug 21, 2016)

I have had Geico insurance for 15 years. Used Uber lease to get a Car.. Used my Geico ins.. got a letter next day that that told me they were dropping me in the State of Florida in six months because the title company was known to be Uber. No Ride sharing with geico Fl... also insurance went up $350 for 6 mo.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

So you are covered for 6 months before you have to find something else?


----------



## Jav (Nov 29, 2014)

Buy car, state self employed, when they ask for proof, showing them your deposits into your bank account( I doubt deposits are named "uber") and state thats your average take a week from your biz. You mow lawns or something, come on bro, get creative, heh. Its none of their business what you do for a living as long as you can at minimum show you can pay the loan. 

I dont recall having to show pay stubs whenever I got a car loan, but its been awhile so maybe things have changed. It's nice that uber is around to fill a gap from one job to the next, but damn is it risky when you stop and think about it, and such low returns for such high risk...its a damn shame really. Good luck.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Many finance companies do not like Uber because of the wear and tear. Face it, we know we put a hell of a lot of miles into a vehicle and if the OP is full time, you know he's packing on the miles. Sure, they can default on a loan but what good will the one year old vehicle with 50k be? Sell it at auction, no one would trust a car with so many miles so quickly.

I'd say go with the new Sonata, I do recall seeing Uber bonus of $1000 and if you have the credit, you shouldn't get denied by their finance company. It's a solid vehicle for personal use or Uber.

Geico insured me for dirt cheap on rideshare. I actually saved money and got more coverage when I switched to Geico's rideshare policy. It's worth the extra cash even if it does increase it!

Good luck!


----------



## Syedahmedraza (Sep 18, 2016)

bellahug said:


> If you are self employed you still have to show it somehow.


They dont ask you for pay stub or any thing to show you i financed a car from honda they asked me for my income then they run a credit check and if your credit score is good they simply make you sign the deal and you are good to go


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Many finance companies do not like Uber because of the wear and tear. Face it, we know we put a hell of a lot of miles into a vehicle and if the OP is full time, you know he's packing on the miles. Sure, they can default on a loan but what good will the one year old vehicle with 50k be? Sell it at auction, no one would trust a car with so many miles so quickly.
> 
> I'd say go with the new Sonata, I do recall seeing Uber bonus of $1000 and if you have the credit, you shouldn't get denied by their finance company. It's a solid vehicle for personal use or Uber.
> 
> ...


Hey how much did your premium increase with Geico ride share policy? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Many finance companies do not like Uber because of the wear and tear. Face it, we know we put a hell of a lot of miles into a vehicle and if the OP is full time, you know he's packing on the miles. Sure, they can default on a loan but what good will the one year old vehicle with 50k be? Sell it at auction, no one would trust a car with so many miles so quickly.
> 
> I'd say go with the new Sonata, I do recall seeing Uber bonus of $1000 and if you have the credit, you shouldn't get denied by their finance company. It's a solid vehicle for personal use or Uber.
> 
> ...


Your premium went down when you said you do rideshare. That is hard to believe.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

To the OP: I've been doing Xchange Lease Program since January. Payments are a tad over $100/week. I have ZERO complaints about it so far. Go for a low mileage used car.

I have the GEICO Rideshare Policy in VA. It's pricey ($200 down, $150/month) but covers me while Ubering.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

bellahug said:


> On September 10th I was driving some riders and was in a major accident. No one was hurt thankfully but my car was eventually totalled. I first turned it into my insurance company and I notified Uber. A few days later Uber's Insurance company contacted me and in the mean time my insurance company told me they don't cover my accident because of an exclusion in their policy for ride sharing accidents. But it took them til September 28th to let me know. I had a rental vehicle during that time that my insurance company was paying for and on September 28th they said it would not be covered because of the exclusion. The bill at that time was $549. I contacted Uber's insurance company and asked if they had rental coverage and they said no, Uber did not add that service into the policy. So I had to return the rental and pay out of pocket. It sucked to say the least.
> 
> Has anyone else had an accident while driving riders? What was your experience?
> 
> ...


I believe temporary the Uber Lease maybe your best option. Only $250 down and can return car on two weeks notice. Other then losing your security deposit. Go new with minimal expense upfront warranty, initial maintenance included. Because every week your not moving your putting yourself more in a hole!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

bellahug said:


> I have been trying to get one and because I drive for Uber and my paystubs are from Uber no one will sell me a car because I drive for Uber. They say that ride sharing puts too much wear and tear on a car and lots of added mileage so I cannot buy a vehicle, it sucks.


I don't buy that, because if you go make a purchase deal on any car (not lease) then it's how you want to use it. What problem is there if you put wear and tear on the car? The dealership might just be worried about warranty work.

Press them on why wear and tear to your own vehicle has anything to do with why they won't sell you a car.

I recommend trying SwapALease or something similar if you need to get into a temporary lease and are looking for a cheaper alternate to UberXChange.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

If you can get enough cash to do it, you could buy a cheap 9-year-old minivan/car and run it into the ground ? Upfront cost would be approx. $6,000.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I don't buy that, because if you go make a purchase deal on any car (not lease) then it's how you want to use it. What problem is there if you put wear and tear on the car? The dealership might just be worried about warranty work.
> 
> Press them on why wear and tear to your own vehicle has anything to do with why they won't sell you a car.
> 
> I recommend trying SwapALease or something similar if you need to get into a temporary lease and are looking for a cheaper alternate to UberXChange.


Because they have to weight in on the risked involved. Would you invest 30k on a person who you know they will spend that money on a vehicle that they will bring the value down to 10k within the first year, then if they default on the loan, you are stuck with a highly devalued vehicle?

If we were all guaranteed to pay off all of our loans all the time, then the risk wouldn't exist and this would be a non-issue, however, these lenders have to take such scenarios into account. And if your only source of income is a fickle ride share system, you'd understand why lenders would be apprehensive to loan to such a customer unless they have an 800+ credit score and/or significant down payment.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Omg dont show em paystabs. Tell them you are selfemployed, give ur friends phone number say thats your partner AND all bank needs its 3-4months of your bank statements just to see your money flow.
I got a nice luxury car this way from huge honda dealership while been "unemployed" i also bought property in ca same exactly way
This country have alot of loops


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's not about buying the car, it's about financing it. No one wants to finance a car that you'll be driving uber with because you are using the car up faster than you are making the payments. So if you stop paying, they get back a car that's worth less than the balance due. Not a place that a buy here pay here lot wants to be in. Otherwise people would be buying cars, running 3 or 4K miles a month on them and stop paying when the tires wore thin.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Do the Enterprise rent-a-car leasing program til you save up enough down payment to get another car.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Because they have to weight in on the risked involved. Would you invest 30k on a person who you know they will spend that money on a vehicle that they will bring the value down to 10k within the first year, then if they default on the loan, you are stuck with a highly devalued vehicle?
> 
> If we were all guaranteed to pay off all of our loans all the time, then the risk wouldn't exist and this would be a non-issue, however, these lenders have to take such scenarios into account. And if your only source of income is a fickle ride share system, you'd understand why lenders would be apprehensive to loan to such a customer unless they have an 800+ credit score and/or significant down payment.


Thanks for explaining. The devalued repossession value on a default makes sense regarding the loan risk the OP is being rejected for.
Banks won't make auto loans on old cars, for example.

OP, can you work at a non-Uber job for a few months and then use that paystub history toward asking for a loan?

When I bought a car, my "job" and paystubs were from my clock-in job, so I didn't call rideshare driving my "job" to the dealer.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Do the Enterprise rent-a-car leasing program til you save up enough down payment to get another car.


how does this work ?? can you send some details, this looks interesting but dont know the numbers..


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Nitedriver said:


> how does this work ?? can you send some details, this looks interesting but dont know the numbers..


https://get.uber.com/cl/enterprise/


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

zordac said:


> https://get.uber.com/cl/enterprise/


215per week is high!!


----------



## driver5494 (Sep 27, 2015)

bellahug said:


> On September 10th I was driving some riders and was in a major accident. No one was hurt thankfully but my car was eventually totalled. I first turned it into my insurance company and I notified Uber. A few days later Uber's Insurance company contacted me and in the mean time my insurance company told me they don't cover my accident because of an exclusion in their policy for ride sharing accidents. But it took them til September 28th to let me know. I had a rental vehicle during that time that my insurance company was paying for and on September 28th they said it would not be covered because of the exclusion. The bill at that time was $549. I contacted Uber's insurance company and asked if they had rental coverage and they said no, Uber did not add that service into the policy. So I had to return the rental and pay out of pocket. It sucked to say the least.
> 
> Has anyone else had an accident while driving riders? What was your experience?
> 
> ...


Don't ever buy a car at JD BYrider. These people are crooks. I know someone who is paying 800 a month for a 2008 ford focus. 28% interest!!!! Don't buy from any buy here pay here place. Rates are too high.

If you are physically able to ride a bike I would get a bicycle and do door dash or one of those food delivery services. Get a couple months of pay stubs together before going in for a car loan again.

If you can't ride a bike I know there are some domino's that provide the vehicle. Try working for them. Good luck!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Tenderloin said:


> Omg dont show em paystabs. Tell them you are selfemployed, give ur friends phone number say thats your partner AND all bank needs its 3-4months of your bank statements just to see your money flow.
> I got a nice luxury car this way from huge honda dealership while been "unemployed" i also bought property in ca same exactly way
> This country have alot of loops


well you probably have a good establish credit history of 700+. OP has some holes in it. that is why they ask for pay stubs.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

freddieman said:


> well you probably have a good establish credit history of 700+. OP has some holes in it. that is why they ask for pay stubs.


It was around 550 at that time


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Tenderloin said:


> It was around 550 at that time


wait a minute........what percentage down payment to loan did you pay? what was your interest rate? which bank or loan shark did you get financing from? was a co-signer on board? 550 score to finance a car is close to impossible without a hefty gigantic down pay or extremely nose bleed finance percentage with some form of collateral.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Uber Xchange may help, but as many drivers will suggest, it is expensive. I am doing it to relieve some of the miles on my personal vehicle.


----------



## JanuaryStone (Oct 29, 2016)

zordac said:


> Why isn't the Uber insurance paying for your car? You were on a ride correct?


I can tell you why Uber isn't paying: this driver hadn't informed their insurer that they were using their vehicle as a Rider Share car. They didn't have a Ride Share Endorsement on their policy. This automatically cancels out coverage from anywhere. See my post on Ride Share Insurance in the Insurance forum for a detailed explanation. This unfortunate circumstance is more common than you think, and likely will get more common as more and more drivers sign up for Ride Share without proper insurance coverage.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Have you talked to the bank through which you get your direct deposit? They'll already have your income history. Get the absolute cheapest, decent XL with leather seats out there.

Get financing arranged by your bank with a preauthorization. Go to a dealer and don't tell them you have financing. Get the best price possible, then offer to pay cash (from your bank loan).

I believe it's illegal for them to up the price on you based on what they think they'll make off your loan interest or kickback. Maybe not, but anyway, there is some opportunity there.

Here's a starting point:
http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/ctd/5820194113.html
http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/ctd/5842109161.html

Now, financing a car with over 100,000 miles can be a challenge, but something worth looking at.


----------

